
Do Makers Propose a More Open Source Future? - Strikingwolf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct5fjHC7tL8
======
Strikingwolf
Idea Channel poses a very interesting idea arising from the maker movement.
It's very true that as time has goes on more people will have the ability to
mess with the internals of the machine/program but won't be able to. It's a
very interesting argument

